# Help with % for Foaming Sugar Scrub Recipe



## Lollicka (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I'm so glad to have found this community, there are so many amazing recipes, ideas and resources! 

I am new to making bath and body products and for my first project I am wanting to make a gently foaming emulsified sugar scrub. I have the list of ingredients I need, however I have no idea about at what percentage/amount to use them in :-( I am terrible with math and I just don't know where to start. 

Would anyone be able to assist me with calculating the percentages? I also need to think about colourants and which type would be suitable as this recipe has no water, I'm guessing water soluble colorants are out of the question. 

The ingredients are:

Sugar
Glycerine            
Sodium Coco Sulfate
Cocamidopropyl Betaine
Apricot Kernal Oil
Panthenol (Vit B)
Vitamin E
Cetyl Esters
Fragrance Oil
Citric Acid  (pH adjuster) 
Preservative: Optiphen ND

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lollicka (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought I'd also add a picture of the consistency this scrub is supposed to be- its quite dry, a little sticky, and scoops very nicely, and under water it foams ever so gently, gives a decent scrub and washes away cleanly.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a big guess but I'm going to go with 85% sugar, 5% glycerin, and 1% each of everything else. You want it to be mostly sugar with just enough stuff to hold it together from what I gather from your picture.


----------



## Genny (Feb 13, 2013)

Are these the ingredients for a foaming sugar scrub base?  It's going to be impossible to copy it.
But Susan does have some great emulsified sugar scrub recipes on her blog.  I can't remember if she has any foaming sugar scrub ones though.
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=+sugar++scrub


----------



## Loolee (Feb 14, 2013)

Lollicka said:


> Hello everyone!
> Would anyone be able to assist me with calculating the percentages? I also need to think about colourants and which type would be suitable as this recipe has no water, I'm guessing water soluble colorants are out of the question.
> 
> The ingredients are:
> ...



there are no usage rates for the SCS and the CAPB (not sure if those are the proper abbreviations or not)

So, I'd try 20% each of those then 3% of the oil and glycerin, and 1% of everything else.  Fill up the rest, to 100%, with sugar.


Report back to us how it works!


----------



## sistrum (Feb 14, 2013)

In the scrub recipes I've seen and or used the sugar is added after the base is made and not included as part of the formulas 100%. Maybe try it that way and see if it turns out the way you want it.  Where did the formula come from?  My panthenol is always added to the water phase, it would be nice to have a type that would mix in oils but I've never heard of any that would do that.


----------



## Lollicka (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for your responses- that's given me a good idea where to start, will definitely report back once I've had a play around


----------

